# Eura Mobil rarity



## Pard

Hi

We've now had our Mercedes Eura Mobil for about 7 months, and so far have been very happy with it indeed, despite a few minor problems (see earlier postings). However, I've now discovered the flaw in buying a comparative rarity on British roads - not very many MHF postings! I had a Hymer on a Fiat before and since there are a lot more of them, there are a lot more questions, problems, etc., and so there were plenty of postings. 

As a bit of a motorhome nerd, it is disappointing - but not enough to make me want to change!!


----------



## pandalf

Don't change, Pard. Eura Mobils are great motorhomes. I agree it is frustrating at times that there are not more on the roads. But its a great feeling when you see another Eura Mobil! And at least Eura Mobils are very well represented among the ranks of MHF.


----------



## teemyob

*mobil*

There are lots of Eura Mobil Owners here on MHF!


----------



## 113016

I must say that we have had two Hymers, not A Class, but first a C Class and second a T Class and we have been happy with both.
However when we purchased our T Class we were between a Euromoblie and the Hymer and I do consider Euromobile to be a quality M/H. The Euromobile was new with no extras and the Hymer had lots of extras and that was why we got the HYmer.
Only a few weeks ago we were looking at new Euromobile A Class and we most certainly would put one on our list of would buy if and when we wanted to change and if the lay out was right for us.
I hear that the insulation is second to none  
We quite fancy an Integra


----------



## Chudders

Not many of us around with Euramobil,s but. I,m down here in Cornwall as well and perhaps even fewer around. Have carried out several mods. Also done a few minor repairs to mine myself and in doing so improved the original design ( I think) Anyway don,t get despondent just because there are not too many represented on here. I have just come back from a Motor Caravan Club Rally in Cornwall.
(Pard have you thought about joining). There was a fellow with a brand new Integra there and despite the money he paid he had to pay extra for the drop down bed in the A class. That would have annoyed me. Anyway he went to the factory and was told they sell about 3800 units per year. It,s just that not too many find there way to this country.
Dave
PS Perhaps if EM owners keep putting posts on the forum more often it will look as if we are better represented.


----------



## Pard

Hi

Didn't mean to infer I was disappointed with the Eura Mobil - far from it - a great van. 

In reality I'm also grateful that, so far, the Merc hasn't missed a beat, unlike the Fiat, which had new thermostat, 5th gear problems twice, etc, and the Eura Mobil bit hasn't thrown up minor irritants like the Hymer taps, or water pump, or headlamp right-left adjustment, etc. It is early days, i know, but I just feel more confident with it.

The insulation is great as others have said, so I'm going to have a go (my first) at inserting a photo - here's a pic of us in February at Chapel Lane CC site, nicely comfy and warm despite the weather outside!

Pard


----------



## badger750

there was 1 more euramobil owner untill yesterday i sold mine and will not be getting another m/h in the near future unless our lottery comes up but was very happy with the over all fixtures and fittings of it and the insulation was great too 

terry


----------



## Jennifer

Hi, I am another of the Eura owners on this forum, and love it, (that is both, forum and my unit).

Jenny


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we also have a Eura Mobil and very happy with it.  Bob.


----------



## Pard

Great to hear from you all, and thanks for taking the trouble to post. 

Could there be a extra reason for the relative lack of postings specifically about our chosen make of motorhome - they don't seem to need as much tricky repair work as some others? Hence fewer pleas for help. Does that sound more than a bit smug? Is pride going to come before the fall? I think I'm an optimist, but I might be a closet pessimist!

Terry


----------



## patnles

We Have a Euramobil too, on a Merc chassis and not had any problems with it in 6 years. It's not the ideal layout for us, but having read about the problems other people have had we are loathed to change it. The insulation is great and it's so well built we don't think we could better it without spending mega money.
Lesley


----------



## Jennifer

Pard

Absolutely lovely to see someone with a "glass half full" not the other way around - life is short, especially as you get older, so no time to waste on grumbles, moans and grumpiness.

Jenny


----------



## Marilyn

Sorry to sneak in here - I don't have a Eura Mobil but a Carthago which, like the Eura Mobil is a top quality marque.

patnles said their MH isn't the ideal layout for them but they are reluctant to change. That describes us exactly. Our Carthago is so *solid* and every last bit of it so well made that I wouldn't dream of swapping it even for my ideal layout if it meant going for a lower quality van.

Your point about there being few posts about problems possibly being down to the fact that there *are* few problems with these high quality vans isn't smug - it's just common sense (well, I suppose it might be just a teeny bit smug too but who can blame us? :wink: )

Love the photo of your MH in the snow. We were away in all the worst of the winter weather and were as snug as the proverbial bug in a rug. Magic!


----------



## flobin

*hi*

hi just to re assure you that you are not alone we also have become eura mobil owners and we are very happy with our recent purchase i have always wanted one from the early days of our motorhoming life and as we ski alot it is the best van for us. happy travels
robin and sarah


----------



## hannah29

yes we have one too. this is our second one and we love them. started off with an c class and now onto an a class. we did have issues at the start with major damp with our a class which cost us lots of money (written about in my blog) however we are not sure whether this was down to euramobil or the last owners not taking care of it properly. love the van
hannah


----------



## neilanddot

Yes we also have one, We went to the NEC show about 4 years ago and the EURA stand was the first one we fell on, loved the Profila 580 LS and felt if they were all going to be as good as that we would be spoiled for choice.....as far as we were concerned nothing matched up, so we looked first of all in Germany and then bought here. Wonderful van, love it. Good accommodation and well designed (trust me I'm a designer) 
Neil


----------



## jonah999

Can I add my name to the Eura Mobil family? I have just picked up my A class EM 566 LS on a 2003 Merc chassis. We looked at numerous motorhomes before opting for the EM. It was by far the best quality MH we had seen and ticked all the boxes for me and my young family. I have struggled to find any information about the Eura Mobil and would be very interested in joning an EM owners club if there is such a thing. 
We are off to Wales next week for the EM's Maiden voyage. can't wait!!

Darren


----------



## Pard

Welcome to the 'family'!! Enjoy your Welsh jaunt.

Terry


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we have just been to Germany for 9 weeks, and called in at the factory. they have a free stellplatz there with free electric and every day they do a tour of the factory Monday - Friday 9 - 10:30 and you see how they make them and what they use to build them,  once they glue them together you can drive away in 45 minutes, and at the end of the tour you get rolls cake and coffee and its all free. The tour is in German and English and well worth going on. We are very happy with our van.  Bob.

Eura Mobil GmbH
Kreuznacher Strasse 78
D-55576 Sprendlingen / Rhh.

Tel +49 (0) 6701 20 30
Fax +49 (0) 6701 20 3210
info (at) euramobil.de

http://www.euramobil.de/


----------



## racheybabes

Hi,
This is my 1st post!!
We have just purchased a 690 HB on a Fiat chassis.
Can't wait to get out and about in it.


----------



## Pard

Welcome to the fold, Racheybabes. Good choice of van, of course. There are more EM owners on MHF than I first thought - and a good and helpful bunch they are too.

At least with a EM you don't have to wait for fine weather to use it - you'll be warm and cosy wherever you travel.

Terry


----------



## eurajohn

Not been mentioned so far but the founder of this site was a Eura owner when he started the site!
I don't own one now but still rate them as one of the best, my only moan would be the design of the latest "A" class ones absolutely hideous (in my eyes).


----------



## Halloween-Man

Another happy Euromobil owner here


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi there
Another Eura Mobil owner here.

When we bought the MH we were very green about the gills and had no idea what we really needed. Thankfully we chose really well and are absolutely delighted with the MH. But we didn't realise how scarce they were and with the Euro as it is will probably remain scarce for some time. And we also really didn't think about parts and things like that  

Nothing gone wrong so far (touches wood quickly) but we wouldn't know what to do to fix it anyway - we don't do DIY.

Only ever seen one other Eura Mobil in the flesh as it were and as a newbie were really keen to chat but he seemed a grumpy old git so we left him to it. 

Milly


----------



## jiwawa

Pard said:


> Hi
> 
> We've now had our Mercedes Eura Mobil for about 7 months, and so far have been very happy with it indeed, despite a few minor problems (see earlier postings). However, I've now discovered the flaw in buying a comparative rarity on British roads - not very many MHF postings! I had a Hymer on a Fiat before and since there are a lot more of them, there are a lot more questions, problems, etc., and so there were plenty of postings.
> 
> As a bit of a motorhome nerd, it is disappointing - but not enough to make me want to change!!


I know how you feel Pard - we've a TEC (German-built in the Hymer stabe) and they seem to be like hen's teeth!

But we're very happy with ours.


----------



## teemyob

eurajohn said:


> Not been mentioned so far but the founder of this site was a Eura owner when he started the site!
> I don't own one now but still rate them as one of the best, my only moan would be the design of the latest "A" class ones absolutely hideous (in my eyes).


I like them New Ones, well the style, not the Chassis.

We had a Mercedes Eura Mobil 416CDi for almost 4 years. I wanted to upgrade to the Newer Mercedes NCV3 for several reasons. The V6 Diesel and Adaptive ESP being the two main ones.

However, the Frankia Coachbuild/Conversion is nothing like the quality of our old Eura.

We could not buy a Newer Eura with the Mercedes Chassis as they have dropped them from the brands.

I have looked at the more recent Eura Mobil models and they too seem to have lost the edge on quality.

TM


----------



## Chudders

Welcome Racheybabes to the select EuraMobil club. Plenty of advice and discussion the forum. Hope you get out and use it even in the winter. Make use of all that winterising of the motorhome.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Chudders

Only ever seen one other Eura Mobil in the flesh as it were and as a newbie were really keen to chat but he seemed a grumpy old git so we left him to it.

Milly[/quote]

My missus says I, a grumpy old git, hope it wasn,t me, I,m always happy to chat. Where was it I wonder ?

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Could easily have been me - I can grump for Scotland...

Let's hear it for Euramobils - Yea!!

I have a photo (somewhere) of us alongside another at Dunkerque last September but they are quite a rarity I find

We always wave like mad if we see another one

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gromett

As a fulltimer I now really really really really really really really really really really really really really Miss my Eura. Was the best house I ever had 

Karl


----------



## racheybabes

Chudders said:


> Welcome Racheybabes to the select EuraMobil club. Plenty of advice and discussion the forum. Hope you get out and use it even in the winter. Make use of all that winterising of the motorhome.
> Regards, Dave


Yes, well we plan to make a trip out to the Alps in February so that should put it and us to the test.
We put the heating on in it last night and it was warmer than our house.


----------



## ChristineH

Hi,
We are going to Germany this week to collect our first MH a used Eura mobil A716HB on a Merc. chassis I can't wait!


----------



## Chudders

ChristineH said:


> Hi,
> We are going to Germany this week to collect our first MH a used Eura mobil A716HB on a Merc. chassis I can't wait!


Hi ChristineH.
Good luck in collecting your EM motorhome. I,m sure you wont be disappointed, really well made. 
We have had ours now for over a year and would not want any other.
The only fault we have had was the alternator packing up but ours is on a Fiat chassis and thats not down to a EM fault.
I hope you will keep us infpormed as to how you get on etc etc.
Regards, Dave


----------



## ChristineH

Thank you Dave will definitely keep you updated we are so excited. Only downside today was Mercedes telling us it will cost of £500 to change the headlights before the MOT I thought nowadays you would just be able to flip them especially when we intend using it a lot in Europe what a waste of money! Christine


----------



## Addie

ChristineH said:


> Thank you Dave will definitely keep you updated we are so excited. Only downside today was Mercedes telling us it will cost of £500 to change the headlights before the MOT I thought nowadays you would just be able to flip them especially when we intend using it a lot in Europe what a waste of money! Christine


That is not correct, there is no requirement for correct headlights to be fitted for the MOT - beam deflectors are fine (this is mentioned specifically in the MOT testers handbook).

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_180.htm

Right hand dip headlamps can be temporarily altered for use in the UK by fitting masks or converter kits which remove the beam 'kick-up' to the right.

A headlamp altered in this way is not a reason for rejection, if

a. the headlamp aim is not rejected for the reasons listed under diagram 1 (except that the top of the beam image will be a straight line)

b. the light output is not unduly reduced - not usually a problem with commercially produced kits

c. the mask or converter is securely attached


----------



## Chudders

That is not correct, there is no requirement for correct headlights to be fitted for the MOT - beam deflectors are fine (this is mentioned specifically in the MOT testers handbook).[/quote]

That sounds like good information for ChristineH
Should be helpful

Dave


----------



## ChristineH

Thank you Addie that is really helpful information. My husband was going to visit the breakers yard as we can think of a lot better use for this amount of money I have found it difficult trying to get correct information re where to get the MOT in the Heathrow and as a last resort tried Mercedes as we have been given so much conflicting info as to whether we required an MOT or VOSA testing and Mercedes said they could do it 
Thanks again
Christine


----------



## Addie

Have you requested your Import Pack from the DVLA?
https://www.dvla.gov.uk/dvla/onlineservices/order_forms.aspx?ext=dg

I wrote an import guide on my blog - but this is for a new vehicle.
http://www.europebycamper.com/p/import-guide_04.html

As far as I can see the confusion arises here:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/BuyingAndSellingAVehicle/RegisteringAVehicle/DG_4022316

You require the following to register...
*o* MOT if required (YES if its 3 years old)
*o* Evidence of type approval, individual approval scheme (IVA), single vehicle approval (SVA), enhanced SVA or motorcycle SVA

Now, technically if you are importing from Europe the vehicle should have a European certificate of conformity.

However you may have to apply for type approval in order to get one:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_071776.pdf

This process costs £70 and you have to provide receipts for items purchased (but not necessarily fitted) for headlights, kph -> mph speedo adjustments and RHD fog light.

If you get a definitive answer on this, let me know and I will update my page accordingly.


----------



## ChristineH

Hi Addie
Yes I have the pack but it is packed at we are off to Germany tomorrow so I cannot check but I seem to recall it said in the instructions motor homes are exempt from the type approval. Did you see the bit about headlights 
"That the headlamps are of UK specification (headlight beam dips to the left).
Note: stickers, beam-benders and deflectors are not acceptable. We can accept
either full UK specification headlights being fitted or, if it is a standard feature
of the vehicle, adjustable headlights. In this last example a photocopy of the
relevant pages of the owners handbook or garage statement of compliance
would be required as evidence). With regards to flat-beam headlights, if these
are standard fittings we can accept these – providing we also receive
evidence that they are standard, original build specification, lights. If the headlights
are changed to flat-beams we are not able to accept this and the vehicle would
need to be tested through the VOSA Single Vehicle Approval scheme."
Does this mean I do need to change them?
Although we are supposed to be in Europe it seems everything is made difficult for those living in the UK!
Thx
Christine


----------



## Addie

I think you are right that Motorhomes are exempt currently, but this will change in April 2012 I believe. If you do need type approval to register it (I would try without first, go to an actual DVLA office and speak to them rather then going via phone/post) and see what they say.

You only need to provide evidence that you have purchased them - not that you have actually fitted them. They are not actually require for the MOT.

Good luck tomorrow- are you driving it back on German export plates? If so be careful you'll only be third party insured until you roll into Calais if you have setup VIN insurance for the UK!


----------



## Pard

As the O.P on the theme of the comparative rarity of Eura Mobils I'm a bit bemused by the way this thread has extended to other themes. But there again, that phenomenon is itself not a rarity on MHF.... Nice to see the camaraderie at work nevertheless!


----------



## ChristineH

yes a bit worying about the third party but not way round it that I could find and no insurance on the boat hope its a good captain but done the Vin insurance in the UK will let you know how we get on
Thanks again for all your help 
Christine


----------



## Hintonwood

Chudders said:


> Only ever seen one other Eura Mobil in the flesh as it were and as a newbie were really keen to chat but he seemed a grumpy old git so we left him to it.
> 
> Milly


My missus says I, a grumpy old git, hope it wasn,t me, I,m always happy to chat. Where was it I wonder ?

Dave[/quote]

As the "grumpy old git" in question perhaps I made an inspired choice not to invite chudders into my van. For all he knows I had just had a bereavement.


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Ken

I have PM'd you

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hintonwood

It appears I have misread the situation and thought Chudders was making the comment.

Apologies to Chudders. I hadn't realised that he was quoting someone else..........

Thanks to Harley Dave for pointing out my error.


----------



## carol

Dave (Nuke) himself owned a very nice Euramobil he used full time for a couple of years travelling in Europe just after he set up MHF. He was away when in crashed completely and had to stop to sort it out, but I believe he was very pleased with it.

Carol


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hintonwood said:


> It appears I have misread the situation and thought Chudders was making the comment.
> 
> Apologies to Chudders. I hadn't realised that he was quoting someone else..........
> 
> Thanks to Harley Dave for pointing out my error.


No it definitely wasnt you. It was a coach built older model. Guy had some dogs with him. On a car park in the middle of nowhere. Was around Shap. Never mind lifes too short and all that :roll: :roll:

Milly


----------



## hannah29

another euramobil owner here....we are on our second which is an 810ebl. we had to have alot of work done on it when we first had it due to damp (blogged) but hey ho it was worth it and we still love it to bits. have looked at many other models of motorhome but still havent found one with the right layout and storage space for us that can top this one. 

we have travelled throughout england, france, germany, switzerland, holland, and greece in winter and summer and only ever had minor wear and tear issues.
hannah


----------



## jonah999

*Eura mobil integra 566LS*

Is there anyone else out there who owns an EM 566 LS on Mercedes chassis 2003 reg? This is a cute little A class only 20ft long. I love it and just wondered if it had any brothers or sisters in the UK. I've seen a couple in Germany for sale on the internet but that is about it.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ChristineH

One more Eura Mobil in the UK as we made it back to the UK ok now just waiting for the DVLA fingers crossed I filled in the forms ok before we try it out in the UK!


----------

